# Mettre en réseau WD tv live et iMac



## choumou (20 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà je voudrai me prendre le WD tv live mais je ne sais pas comment le mettre en réseau avec mon iMac de sorte que je puisse lire les photos, musiques et films depuis ce boitier.
A noter que le seul port Ethernet que j'ai sur l'iMac est déjà utiliser pour internet avec  une livebox.
J'aimerai avoir des retours d'expérience et savoir s'il faut le brancher sur un hub ou switch Ethernet ou directement sur la LB.

D'avance merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## kriso (21 Novembre 2009)

choumou a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voilà je voudrai me prendre le WD tv live mais je ne sais pas comment le mettre en réseau avec mon iMac de sorte que je puisse lire les photos, musiques et films depuis ce boitier.
> A noter que le seul port Ethernet que j'ai sur l'iMac est déjà utiliser pour internet avec une livebox.
> ...


 
Pas de retour d'expérience mais tu peux la brancher sur ta LB qui fait aussi office de router si je ne me trompe


----------



## choumou (21 Novembre 2009)

Ok dans ce cas là j'enlève le décodeur TV orange que je me sers pas, pour pouvoir libérer un port Ethernet, vu qu'il y en a que 2 sur la LB. 
Mais faut-il faire quelque chose de spéciale sur l'iMac?
En tout les cas merci pour ta réponses.


----------



## LIGRIMI (10 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Voila je viens d'acheter la WD TV Live avec le disque dur externe My Passport Essential 500GO j'ai branché sur le WD TV Live une clé WIFI TRENDnet TEW664UB et sa fonctionne bien j'ai le réseau sur le WD TV Live. Je vois donc le WD TV Live sur mon Imac quand je clique sur "Se connecter comme.." il me demande un mot de passe j'ai tout essayer que dois-je mettre. En effet sur le WD TV Live il voit mon imac je lui de me connecter il le fait et me dit qu'il ne trouve pas de média.
Comment dois-je faire.
Merci par avance de votre aide


----------



## emrys (29 Décembre 2009)

J'en suis arrivé au même point que toi. Le boitier voit mon iMac, mais il me dit aussi qu'il n'y a pas de média...
Par contre moi je n'arrive pas a voir mon boitier WD TV Live depuis le mac... comment as-tu fait ?

Si un disque dur est connecté au boitier WD, peut-on transférer des media dessus depuis l'iMac ? :mouais:


----------



## choumou (29 Décembre 2009)

Alors moi je ne l'ai toujours pas acheté, mais j'ai trouvé quelque liens qui pourrons vous aider.
Ça ce passe ici, là ou encore celui-ci.


----------



## stef_iphone (23 Novembre 2011)

Moi je suis toujours bloqué à ce niveau :-/ mon Mac voit mon wd live mais il me dit que la connexion est impossible dans l'autre sens...


----------



## genbxl (15 Janvier 2012)

Même soucis pour la connexion de cet appareil, quelqu'un a-t-'il trouvé une solution ???

Merci!


----------



## kriso (18 Janvier 2012)

Pour lire les fichiers de l'iMac sur le WD, il faut que les fichiers à lire soient "partagés".
Pour cela, dans préférences système/partage/ cocher "Partage de fichiers" et à droite choisir les dossiers à partager.


----------



## BOULARAN@mac.com (19 Février 2012)

kriso a dit:


> Pour lire les fichiers de l'iMac sur le WD, il faut que les fichiers à lire soient "partagés".
> Pour cela, dans préférences système/partage/ cocher "Partage de fichiers" et à droite choisir les dossiers à partager.



Bonsoir 
 C'est l'enfance de l'art que de partager ses dossiers .
Mais ça ne suffit pas pour lier une WDTVlive à un mac sous Lion
Ce serait intéressant si tu as une solution de  la décrire exactement car nous sommes un certain nombre a galérer avec cette maudite box 
Merci d'avance


----------



## kriso (21 Février 2012)

BOULARAN@mac.com a dit:


> Bonsoir
> C'est l'enfance de l'art que de partager ses dossiers .
> Mais ça ne suffit pas pour lier une WDTVlive à un mac sous Lion
> Ce serait intéressant si tu as une solution de  la décrire exactement car nous sommes un certain nombre a galérer avec cette maudite box
> Merci d'avance



En regardant la doc du WD TV LIVE (page 29 , je crois comprendre qu'il faut un OSX avant Lion. 
Sinon avec le disque externe, (usb ou nas) ça marche ?


----------



## basalmus (10 Mars 2012)

Bonjour a tous.
Juste un retour d'expérience. Je tourne sous leopard sur un imac G4. la connexion se fait sans trop de problème avec Wd live Hub. Mais je suis très déçu par la vitesse de transfert via ethernet. C'est super lent!


----------



## pilou-coco (27 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et je viens d'acquérir un wd tv live.
J'ai un imac, je partage bien mes dossiers, j'ai bien coché le partage smb.

Le wd me voit bien sous "PHIL" mais quand je rentre le login et pass il me met toujours inconnu 

J'ai aussi coché le partage comme invité et essayé sans mot de pass mais marche toujours pas.

Ca fait 1 semaine que je cherche et je suis perdu ou l'appareil ne fct pas.

Merci de votre aide......


----------



## fabthebass (6 Décembre 2013)

je repond sur le tard mais ... j'avais le meme soucis ce soir et je viens de toruver la solution en fouillant ...
je voyais donc mon macbook depuis le wdtv, mais il me signalait qu'il ny avait aucun medias

en fait : 
partage 
vous partagez vos fichiers et vous renseignez les dossiers
ET ! dans partage fichiers vous allez dans option et vous cochez, ben tout ... AFP, FTP et SMB
AFP seul ne fonctionne pas,


et ca fonctionne


----------

